# New Job



## Stan200 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a quick bit of advice needed or some ideas from you guys if possible.

I currently work as a car sales executive for Ford and earn decent money. Been there 3 years now and is defintely time for a change.

I've only done this job and been in catering and really don't know what I want to do.

I know you will probably answer 'how am I supposed to know if you don't ' but I'm just after some ideas.

I'm sure some of you have been in the motor trade so will be interesting to know what you did next.

Thank you in advance!

Stan


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

If I was to ask all your colleagues - What is Stan good at? What does he do better than everyone else? 

What would they say?

The chances are you’re good at the things you enjoy doing and therein lies your answer. Find a job opportunity that allows you to do more of the things you enjoy and are really good at.

If you can’t find that job, then either make it happen by starting your own business, or get cracking at developing some more skills.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you have been at the same place for three years then if you are a decent sales exec you should just be starting to tap into repeat business and thats the time when life should start getting easier and more lucrative

Easiest customers to sell to - those you have already sold to

Most profitable customers to sell to - those you have already sold to 

Customers most likely to give you good CSI feedback - customers you have already sold to


----------



## Stan200 (Nov 9, 2012)

Andy you are spot on, it is easier now and sales, products, profit wise I am the top seller so the money is decent.

I'm 26 now and I know this isn't something I want to do long term. That's why I want to do something else now before I'm into my 30's.


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

i left the motor trade and put myself through my hgv 2 then hgv 1 cat licences.then done my hiab,cherry picker and various plant tickets.done me well over the years in various driving jobs,never been out of work.currently work for the health service driving blood and blood samples around the country.cushy number,long hours though!! there's plenty of work out there for hgv driver's!! good luck in whatever it is you do mate.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You say you are earning decent money so you must be good at what you do, this is the worst time to think about a change of career, mind you a good time is not even on the horizon yet. Are you totally disillusioned with selling cars? There is a ladder of progression within the trade..sales manager......area manager and so on.

In my neck of the woods there are always opening for car salesmen, if you did take a chance you can always return to the trade at a later date.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Why not look to move up the greasy pole - Business Manager - I have trained dozens and worked with hundreds, always openings for people with teh right attitude and ability


----------



## Stan200 (Nov 9, 2012)

andy665 said:


> Why not look to move up the greasy pole - Business Manager - I have trained dozens and worked with hundreds, always openings for people with teh right attitude and ability


We don't have a business manager here, me and the other guys do everything in the process. We do have a sales manager obviously but wouldn't want his job!


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Depends if you want office or manual work !!

I work painting road markings and its always outside as I love the out doors


----------

